# This could get interesting



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So these two corals have fused together. It could either get interesting or turn into a disaster.

Thoughts from the experts, should I separate them?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

PaulF757 said:


> So these two corals have fused together. It could either get interesting or turn into a disaster.
> 
> Thoughts from the experts, should I separate them?


Can't really see what it is. Two colors of montipora?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

goobafish said:


> Can't really see what it is. Two colors of montipora?


Two montis have fused together at the tip.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Very Interesting......*

I don't think it will be a disaster at all. There will probably be 2 likely scenarios (in my opinion) :

1.) One type may overgrow/overtake the other. I don't think you'll end up with a soupy mess with the possible aggression.

2.) The 2 types may grow and continue to fuse together like a "grafted" montipora.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

99.99% of the time one of the monti's will overtake the other and kill the weaker one.

It's extremely hard to fuse monti's together.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Totally agree. My red monti is taking over the rainbow moni.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

notclear said:


> ^ Totally agree. My red monti is taking over the rainbow moni.


Looks like you guys know your stuff, the Red one is overtaking the other. Its frag time.

LOL.


----------

